# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Слингопапа редкий зверь?

## Домик в деревне

Часто ли встречается в природе такой вид? Мы себе один редкий экземплярчик заполучили.  :Слингопапа2: 
Сейчас найду какую-нибудь фоточку. 

А у вас как мужья смотрят на это занятие? Одобряют и участвуют? А есть ли такие, которые сами могут СШ намотать? 
Наш папа самостоятельно пользуется кольцами ССК, шарф  мотаю ему я, а слинг-рюкзак не котирует, говорит, что опасно, боится, что фастекс оторвется. Так что у нас семья шарфистов

----------


## Амина

Наш пару раз носил дома старшего в шарфе... И все... Сейчас предпочитает на руках...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ну да, папы себе могут позволить и на руках поносить. У меня на руках через 5 минут все отваливается.
Ну и для поднятия настроения карточка.
Наследный прЫнц верхом на коне папе руководит процессом развешивания мокрого белья на веревки, сотрясая воздух копьем зубной щеткой. Радость безграничная :Слингопапа2:

----------


## yakudza

Наш папа шарф на себя наматывать не решался, а в рюкзак дочу с удовольствием сажает и носит.  :Smile: )
А на площадке видела сегодня папу с ССК - в нем младший, а старшая сама бегала. Приятно!

----------


## nezabudka

наш папа несколько раз ходил по дому в СШ, наматывала я. в рюкзаке гуляет постоянно. даже как-то раз свою слингокуртку ему напялила)))) гулял.

----------


## kosharrr

У меня начинающий слингопапа :Smile:  помогал сегодня мотать шарф в электричке..... и так замечательно расправляет и утягивает, что Агусь был просто пушинкой во льне, несмотря на свои 7 кг  :Smile:  и вижу, что он тож мечтает Агусю поносить, только боится пока....

----------


## Домик в деревне

А где фото, девочки, где фото?

----------


## kosharrr

Лесь, как мой Витюн утягивает нас в слинге?  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))я полгода ждала, чтоб меня кто-то в необуле щелкнул....

----------

